

Custom Reddit Site Builder? - jpcx01

I remember a startup on here a while ago that let users build their own custom reddit sites. I'd like to use this for an open source project to vote on which features to include for the next version. I know there's crowdsound, but there was another cool one that was more reddit like in interface. Anyone know what it is?
======
mixmax
Slinkset maybe? (<http://slinkset.com/>)

~~~
jpcx01
Yep, thats the one. Thanks mixmax!

~~~
brett
Let us know if you need help. contact@slinkset.com

------
evdawg
Good news for you, reddit itself is open source. Why use a clone?
<http://code.reddit.com/>

~~~
jpcx01
Not looking to host it. Just a quick hosted instance would be ideal.

~~~
whughes
Why not make a subreddit? They give a decent degree of customizability to
subreddits these days.

